# instalacion y programacion de fersadora cnc



## jorge escobar (Sep 6, 2010)

hola con todos tengo una urgencia con una maquina cnc, estoy realizando practicas pre profesionales y en la empresa donde estoy hay una fresadora cnc marca lagun FTV 1S. pedi manuales pero no los tienen y quisiera hacerla funcionar alguna ayuda al respecto con la puesta en marcha o lo que sea se los agraderia.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Sep 10, 2010)

quieres hacerla funcionar.. esta dañada? o quieres aprender a manejarla?.. digo esto pues a veces hay casos en los que las empresas adquieren productos y no saben como implementarlos.. y referente al manual ya buscaste en google esa referencia? deberia de haber manuales ya que es una fresadora comercial.


----------



## jorge escobar (Sep 10, 2010)

hola amiga primero gracias por tu respuesta muy amable de tu parte. si he buscado en google y no encuentro un manual. encontre uno de una serie pareciada pero se trata de una fresadora convensional y ademas esta en ingles pero igual no es de contol numerico. encontre un manual pero de otra fresadora CNC Triac Fapuc, en este explican la instalacion y el funcionamiento de las teclas del panel de control con su lenguaje de programacion, eso es lo q qiero fundamentalmente pero con la q se encuentra en esta empresa, osea aprender su manejo. hasta el momento esta fresadora es usada de forma manual y bueno quisiera tener al menos una referencia para tratar de hacer algo con ella.soy novato tengo conocimeintos basicos de programacion de PLC y maquinas de control numerico estudio ingenieria mecatronica . seria genial cualquier comentario o ayuda y gracias de antemano. ah por cierto muy buena tu frase me gusta.... Nunca una noche vencio a un amanecer...


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola Jorge,  que bueno que te guste mi firma 

Referente a tu problema lamento decir que no tengo nada experiencia con CNC, recien me estoy metiendo en este mundo de la electronica.. soy estudiante aun. Pero se me ocurre que le preguntes a tu jefe en que empresa adquirio la fresadora, llama y pide el manual o como ya es comun este tipo de empresas tienen su pagina web, asi podras descargar el manual que supongo debe estar ahi. otra cosita es que muchas veces no encontraras nada de nada de informacion en español y es bueno reforzar el ingles para no vararnos por falta de informacion.

Que estes muy bien!


----------



## josb86 (Sep 10, 2010)

hola como estas mira encontré la pagina de Lagun si tu quieres se puede preguntar a ver si te pueden mandar el manual de operación en formato pdf. tienes por casualidad el serial de la maquina?

http://www.lagun.com/

o puedes hacer tu mismo la pregunta a ver si es posible que te lo manden


----------



## jorge escobar (Sep 18, 2010)

gracias por sus respuestas ah elizabeth claro q me gusta tu firma muy buena yo tambien soy todavia estudiante y nuevo en el foro que bueno q nos podamos ayudar y tienes razon tratare de reforzar mi ingles. parece ser que adquierieron la maquina de segunda mano y no les entregaron manual que mal no?. de todas maneras solo esto tiene escrito:

Lagun FTV-1S (eso debe ser el serial ademas sus caracteristicas electricas:
frecuencia: 47 - 63 Hz
Voltaje: 95-264v 1 fase
corriente nominal: 350mA 115v
200mA 230v
fusible: 3/4A 250V SLO BLO
LAGUN
REPUBLIC 1071-073 

josb86 intentare buscar en la pagina nuevamente me parece que ya lo habia hecho de todas maneras cualquier ayuda o comentario se los agradecere.


----------

